# Mini rex babies!



## yamaya17 (Mar 16, 2010)

Osha had her litter today and guess what, she had 6 babies! i was expecting 3 or 4 but 6! holey cow! well anyways i need some help deciding on the colors they are, not sure if there chocolate or blue, or some other color ill post pictures here in a minuet


----------



## introoder (Mar 16, 2010)

*waits*


----------



## yamaya17 (Mar 16, 2010)

heres the first picture





little black runt


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2010)

they are adorable! I can't wait to see them grow and watch the spots come out!


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 16, 2010)

I love seeing mini rex baby pics. Makes it hard to believe my 7lb mini rex was ever that small!!! I hope you keep posting pictures as they grow.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 17, 2010)

congrats... i have lion head babies are due yesterday on the 16th


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 17, 2010)

whoo hoo congrats


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I would say that the light pinky ones are the blues and the darker ones are the chocolates...although the runt almost looks black in that picture. lol

So in that last picture it kind of looks like chocolate, blue, black, blue, blue, chocolate.

To have a better idea, there needs to be better lighting in the pictures.  Also, it will be much easier to tell once they get more fuzzy hair in the next couple days.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 17, 2010)

(not trying to put a damper on things, but...) Your little black runt looks like a Peanut - also called a Double Dwarf... (he inherited 2 dwarfing genes from his parents, instead of one.) It looks like he has the typical domed head... very tiny ears.... he may not make it. They generally don't have a complete digestive system and are unable to process nutrients. They generally don't live very long.


----------



## yamaya17 (Mar 17, 2010)

oh no he's not peanut, its just the picture, unfortunatley the three blues didi not make the night, but the colors are really starting to pop i have one black one chocolate and one broken chocolate


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 17, 2010)

OH, I'm sorry the blues didn't make it... what a shame! I guess it was just not the best photo of the black. Best of luck with them!


----------



## yamaya17 (Mar 17, 2010)

im having some problems with the runt, im not sure how to put this but i guees you could say he doesint have the motivation, whenever mommies nursing the other babies go ahead and nurse and he just snuggles, not even trying to find a nipple, then when i put him alone with mama he finds the nipple suckles for like 5 seconds, then stops and i have to show him the nipple again, any sugestions?


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 18, 2010)

If the baby refuses to suckle or swallow, there isn't much you can do. Keep encouraging him to find a nipple and see if it improves.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 18, 2010)

awwwww I love looking at babies, it's soo sad to lose the little babies.


----------



## minirexmama (Mar 19, 2010)

I hate to say it too, but the indicators you are speaking of with the runt point to peanut. It's actually a good thing to have peanuts- shows that you have true dwarfs. I have had peanuts hang on for a week, but they just slowly starve. The photo with all the babies shows the dominant backbone, which is a visual sign of a peanut as well as other things. A lovely group of babies though-good luck with them!


----------



## yamaya17 (Mar 20, 2010)

well the little black runt passed last night but my broken chocolate and solid chocolate are doing okay, Osha's really making me upset though, she wont nurse them on her own so i have to take them out of the nest box and put them under her. but now she's using thenest box for her litter box andmy friend and I went to get a spray tan yesterdayand now instead of nursing her baies like she's sposed to she insists on following me around and licking my skin :grumpy:


----------



## nicolevins (Mar 20, 2010)

aww, sorry to hear about the black runt 

Atleast there are some making it! 

I hope someone can give you a little help on how to make your doe nurse the kits.. all I can suggest is, put her in the nest-box (make sure she doesn't stand on the kits while you put her in) and let her lick you. If she poops, clean it out

You might have to hand feed them if there is no luck


----------



## yamaya17 (Mar 21, 2010)

day 5, sorry about the blure my camera sucks


----------



## bearbop (Mar 21, 2010)

they are really really cte


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 21, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 22, 2010)

ohh i love that chocolate, the color pattern is gorgeous!!!


----------



## yamaya17 (Mar 27, 2010)

the babies opened there eyes today! will post pictures in the morning, im wayy to tired to do it right now


----------



## yamaya17 (Apr 1, 2010)

baby picture over load 



























:inlove:


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 1, 2010)

Awwwww, such cute pictures!!


----------

